# 64-Bit System auf einem 32-Bit simulieren



## Laguza (28. August 2009)

Hi folks,

ich habe da ein Problem. Ich habe ein 32-Bit System muss aber aus beruflichen Gründen einen 64-Bit-Server 2003 via VM zum Laufen bringen.

Gibt es da eine Lösung via Emulator etc.? Bin dankbar über eine schnelle Nachricht.

LG Laguza


----------



## olqs (31. August 2009)

Wenn du eine 64-Bit CPU mit VT-x/AMD-V Unterstützung im PC hast, dann sollten das die aktuellen Produkte von VMware und Virtualbox (ab 2.1) können.

Wenn du eine reine 32bit CPU hast, dann geht das auch. Allerdings benötigst du dafür dann einen CPU Emulator wie z.B. qemu. Die Geschwindigkeit des Gastsystems wird aber nicht wirklich berrauschend sein.


----------



## Laguza (31. August 2009)

Hi olqs,

ich habe eine 32bit CPU, genauer Socket 478, P4 mit 2,8 GHz, 2 GB RAM. Qemu ist einmal als Qemu Manager installiert, auch habe ich die +.zip' s entpackt. 

Mein PC weigert sich, 64bit zu emulieren 

Hast du einen Tipp, wie ich es weiter lösen kann, ich bin ratlos
LG Laguza


----------



## ronaldh (31. August 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du auf einer 32-Bit-CPU eine 64-Bit-Umgebung emulieren könntest.


----------



## olqs (31. August 2009)

Ich kenn jetzt nur von der Kommandozeile aus:
Es sollte qemu-img.exe geben, mit der erstellst du ein Festplattendatei, z.B für eine 10G Platte

```
mkdir c:\vm
qemu-img create -t qcow2 c:\vm\vm.img 10G
```

Dann musst du dir die qemu-system-x86_64.exe suchen. Mit der wird ein 64bit System emuliert.
Die virtuelle Maschine startest du dann mit:

```
qemu-system-x86_64 -hda c:\vm\vm.img -cdrom c:\vm\installationscd.iso -boot d -net nic -net user
```
Damit sollte ein Fenster aufgehen und von der iso Datei gebootet werden.

Vielleicht musst du die \ quoten, also statt c:\vm\vm.img dann c:\\vm\\vm.img schreiben. Ich nutz qemu hauptsächlich unter Linux.

@ronaldh
Ich kann mit qemu auch eine ppc oder mips Umgebung emulieren. Fehlende Leistung des CPUs heisst dann nur langsame Emulation, aber unmöglich ist es deshalb nicht.


----------



## Laguza (31. August 2009)

Danke für die Tipps........ich werde sie ausprobieren .

Habe zur Zeit XP laufen, ggf. werde ich ein Dual-Boot System mit Linux aufbauen, wobei dann die nächste Frage ist:

ATA RAID Controller mit 500GB HDD, da mein Board leider kein SATA-Anschluss hat. Kann es da zu Probs kommen?

LG Laguza


----------



## ronaldh (1. September 2009)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> @ronaldh
> Ich kann mit qemu auch eine ppc oder mips Umgebung emulieren. Fehlende Leistung des CPUs heisst dann nur langsame Emulation, aber unmöglich ist es deshalb nicht.



Da habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich wäre mir sicher gewesen, dass für virtuelle Umgebungen die Hardware die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen erfüllen müssten. 

Allerdings vermute ich, dass die Emulation für Laguza (die ja für berufliche Dinge erfolgen soll) dann doch sehr unbefriedigend sein wird, zumal der Server 2003 ohnehin ja schon recht hohe Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. September 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Da habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich wäre mir sicher gewesen, dass für virtuelle Umgebungen die Hardware die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen erfüllen müssten.


Man muss hier unterscheiden zwischen Emulation eines Systems und Virtualisierung. Bei letzterer wird die Hardware (insb. die CPU) quasi an das Gastsystem „durchgereicht“, weswegen mit diesem Ansatz grundsätzlich keine anderen Architekturen dargestellt werden können. Bei der Emulation hingegen wird die abzubildende Hardware in Software simuliert (möglicherweise aber wieder hardwarebeschleunigt z.B. durch dynamische Rekompilierung wie es auch QEMU macht). Das heißt, dass damit beliebige Kombinationen von Gast- und Wirtsystem denkbar sind. Diese Generalität kommt allerdings mit dem Preis einer oft drastisch geringeren Performance.

Grüße, Matthias


----------

